# Schneidern in CATA



## Tönnchen (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ich hab ne frage. in nordend bekam man als schneider einen Bonus, Stoffe zu finden.
gibt es sowas in CATA auch? wenn ja wann, wo wie^^

danke euch


----------



## Bismark72 (14. Dezember 2010)

Lernen kannste das nicht, aber ich hab mehrfach aus Mobs, die jemand anders plündern durfte, noch Stoffe rausgeholt. Scheint es also weiterhin zu geben.


----------



## lukluk (15. Dezember 2010)

kann ich nur bestätigen das man mehr Stoff bekommt als andere steht zwar nirgentwo aber ich habe erst meinen mage auf 85 gebracht und spiele seit gestern auch meinen Prister und finde deutlich mehr stoffe als mit meinem mage.


----------



## Apokalypsis (15. Dezember 2010)

Jup, gibts auch weiterhin, sieht mand aran dass man noch Stoffe looten kann nachdem einer gelootet hat


----------



## Kenaga (4. Januar 2011)

Das habe ich auch schon gemerkt.

In heroischen Instanzen habe ich schon bei einzelnen Gegnern bis zu 8 Stoffeinheiten geplündert, im Schnitt sind es aber so 4 bis 5.

MfG Kenaga.


----------



## lukluk (17. Januar 2011)

hab mal ne kleine Frage zu dem Thema wenn ich nen Char hab der Level 81 ist und somit in Hyal questet und auch inis geht braucht der dann den beruf schneidern auch auf cata skill nivou oder reicht es einfach den beruf schneidern zu haben um die erhöhte droppchangse zu bekommen hat da wer ne ahnung ?


----------



## Phisch (17. Januar 2011)

Du brauchst dafür einen Skill auf Cata Niveau, sprich 450 oder 475.
Gabs auch bei Wotlk, da warens glaub ich 375 oder 400 die du brauchtest.


----------



## Crush351 (17. Januar 2011)

lukluk schrieb:


> hab mal ne kleine Frage zu dem Thema wenn ich nen Char hab der Level 81 ist und somit in Hyal questet und auch inis geht braucht der dann den beruf schneidern auch auf cata skill nivou oder reicht es einfach den beruf schneidern zu haben um die erhöhte droppchangse zu bekommen hat da wer ne ahnung ?



Braucht Cata skill, glaub ich.
Wäre auch blöd, wenn nicht. Dann könnten alle Schneiderei lernen und mehr Glutseidenstoff aus den Inis erbeuten und im AH verticken.
Und denen, die das wirklich brauchen, klauen die das auch...iwie.


----------



## Bismark72 (28. Januar 2011)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass mittlerweile in den Heros soviel Glutseidenstoff dropt, dass man den gar nicht mehr weiss wohin damit. Ich leg die Ballen schon stackweise auf die Bank.


----------

